

A Second look at the Cathedral and the Bazaar (1999) - shin_lao
http://www.softpanorama.org/Articles/a_second_look_at_the_cathedral_and_the_bazaar.shtml

======
ZeroGravitas
When I think of the Bazaar metaphor I generally think free market, i.e. small
units self-organising, to an extent, and order arising from their
interactions. This paper thinks that it refers to some large, democratic,
homogenous mob.

